# What Bits and Nosebands Are Allowed in the Dressage Ring?



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

The USEF keeps the official rule book for USDF Dressage shows. They've opened things up to ANY noseband, include figure 8 or gackle nose bands. You just can't use a noseband with spikes on the inside (OUCH! didn't know they made those...). Bits have gotten very liberal as well. You just can't use any gags, bits with "hooks" (like some Mylers), or bits with a middle piece that revolves.

I have the bit part of the rule book saved on my computer. I'll attach it below.

For the full rule book and to check nose bands, go to
2010 USEF Rulebook
and click on "Dressage".


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh, and rubber bits and happy mouth bits are allowed. You're not allowed to wrap the bit with latex or leather wrap. You can use bit guards, though I've never seen that in competition. You can't use bits with twisted wire, slow twist or corkscrew bits, or waterfords. Basically no "funky" bits.

The most common and accepted bits in lower level competition are loose rings. Egg butt bits are also relatively common.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

That helps SO much! Thank you!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, I've been wondering this as well. luvs2ride1979 I am confused as you said in your post no bits with revolving middle pieces yet the picture you put in from the rule book shows the Myler comfort snaffle with the roller....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

no ports? and nothing with chains? I thought about doing some lower level stuff but I think my AQHA approved bit is not. Were those all the approved bits in that photo?


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

The myler bit rotates. They're talking about bits with little rollers in the middle that turn or revolve.

farmpony, no, you can't use pelhams or kimberwicks, or anything with a port or curb chain. It has to be a true snaffle. Dressage is all about communication with your horse, using the simplest of aids as possible.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I might try some lower levels. I just tried that one that is number 6 tonight and hated it.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I would start with a french link or bean mouth loose ring and then go from there. I've found most horses will go well in that or a french link egg butt. You may need some training to get your horse to respond well for stopping or slowing, but with some work you should get it.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I thought that leather wrapped bits were acceptable but latex ones were not??


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm fairly sure the roller ones are legal.. They're legal in Canada and I'm fairly sure the FEI has legalized them as well. Not like, copper rollers but these ones:









It's weird that Dr. Bristols are legal in the US, they're illegal in Canada.

Also fairly sure that bit guards are illegal.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Bit guards are most definitely illegal. I researched that in 2008 when I was doing an event with a horse that always wore bit guards in training.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yup, you're right, bit guards are not allowed. My bad ;-).

From the rule book:



> All bits (in A and B below) must be smooth and with a solid surface. Twisted, wire and roller bits are prohibited. A bushing or coupling is permitted as the center link in a double jointed snaffle, however, the surface of the center piece must be solid with no moveable parts. The mouthpiece of a snaffle may be shaped in a slight curve, but ported snaffles are prohibited.


And this is under the picture I posted, in the rule book.


> Any of the above may be made with a rubber, plastic or leather covering, but the bit may not be modified by adding latex or other material. Bits with mouthpieces made of synthetic material are permitted, provided that the contours of the bit conform to the contours of one of the bits pictured above. Flexible rubber or synthetic mouthpieces are permitted.


Tack starts on page 18.
http://usef.org/documents/ruleBook/2010/08-DR.pdf


----------

